
Pwn2Own 2011: Google offering $20,000 for Chrome sandbox exploit - andre3k1
http://www.zdnet.com/blog/security/pwn2own-2011-google-offering-20000-for-chrome-sandbox-exploit/8051
======
wyclif
Dear ZDNet, please please please include a link to the Google contest, not
last year's ZDNet coverage of the contest. Thank you.

------
ajg1977
The article is misleading (although the HN headline is correct!) - the $20k is
for compromising Chrome on OSX / Win7. The CR-48 is just an extra price for
anyone who does so and is not a candidate target.

------
eiji
Although $20,000 is a nice pile of money, it does not create a notion of
confidence. One more zero would do the job though.

~~~
shill
An exploit will be found. But paying $20k for thousands of man hours of
security testing is a bargain.

